# Adding a password to my ventrilo server.



## Chrisman (Mar 4, 2007)

Now, here is the problem in my typefrag control panel on the site it gives the option for a global password(Which I think means password for each channel because I don't need it to get into the server myself, but I am also on a admin account so I don't know) Is their a way to indefinetely change the password to the actual ventrilo server without going into the typefrag control panel?

Help will be appreciated  Thanks guys

PS. Sorry if I posted it in the wrong section, didn't know where else would be suitable.


----------

